# Even in Wisconsin venison help needed



## garyt (Sep 8, 2009)

A friend just asked me to smoke a venison hind quarter, never done this before, I found it is a dry meat and requires brine and cooking to 165, any advice or links that would help would be appreciated


----------



## gnubee (Sep 9, 2009)

I've never done a whole hind quarter but have done lots of fairly large deer roasts. I usually try to find a suitablely sized piece of beef fat to cover the roast with. during the cook the fat renders down during the cooking process keeping the meat moist while adding some flavour to it. You can even lay bacon strips on the top to get the same effect.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 9, 2009)

I've not done a quarter, though I did some white-tail deer from Idaho for my neighbor a few years ago in my GOSM. The cuts were hard to identify as they are so small, but looked to be loin cutlets (backstrap), and some other assorted small steaks. I did 3 batches for him in one smoke, all smoked with hickory, and seasoned differently/packaged seperately, so he could tell me which he liked best. 

The dry rubs consisted of pretty simple blends. CBP, white pepper, some cayenne/chili powder, kosher salt, and paprika. I don't have the recipes anymore as it was a one-time deal. Main thing in my mind is KISS method here.

The meat was a big hit...all of it...when asked which was his favorite, he said everyone (guys at work included) liked every bit of it, so I guess it was all good.

Upon reading through Dutch's post on smoke woods, it looks like oak or maple would be good choices for smoke, with ash being another good possibility for a nice flavor.

As far as internal temps are concerned, will it be sliced or pulled? I would treat it according to that, 165* being the minimum as game meats shouldn't be eaten without fully cooking.

The hind quarter will have some tougher areas and some really tender meat, so consider that as well with finish temps...maybe treat it like a pork picnic and go for fall off the bone? You may want to ask you friend how he might like it done before you get too far into it. Make sure he understands what the two finish styles will do for the texture/tenderness. I do think you could still slice it at 190 and get fairly tender throughout.

If you go for the pulled, have a large roaster pan ready and foil for a tent...just foil won't hold up very well, even with multiple layers with bones and pieces of meat that large.

Run chamber/grate temps like you would for a large butt or picnic (240-250*).

Don't sweat the particulars on smoke wood and seasonings, do what you can with what you have, & KISS it...it'll be fine.

Just some thoughts there for you to consider. Sounds like a great smokin' project...good luck & please do post q-view!

Eric


----------



## oneeye (Sep 9, 2009)

I just did a venison "ham" in my homemade offset.  Marinated in italian dressing and a few other spices overnight.  Smoked with maple to 145*.  It was one of the best pieces of meat that I have ever smoked!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo....asp?TID=14935

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo....asp?TID=11935

and this can be modified a little for a smoker:

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo....asp?TID=10155


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a;ways marinaded my venison either in Italian dressing or butter milk. Then just take it out and put in the oven but now days I would smoke it and put some bacon laid out on top and change it if needed to keep the moisture in the meat.


----------



## garyt (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, good advice there, talked to my buddy and asked him how big and to cut it into 8 lb roasts or less, turns out the hind quarter in question is still running in the woods. so I got a little time to plan. but aint too hard to get them around here, this year they have approved to let qualified hunters bow hunt even in the city limits with a special permit. Deer are everywhere.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 9, 2009)

i don't mean to rain on any parades, but my experience is that venison and buttermilk do not work well together. i've tried it twice, once marinading in buttermilk, and once marinading in ranch dressing - both times the vension had the flavor and (worse yet) the texture of liver.


----------



## garyt (Sep 9, 2009)

Keep the reply's coming folks, when I get the meat I may have a plan with all of your help


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 9, 2009)

If Im not mistaken, cowgirl did a hind quarter from a doe she shot. And of course, it looked fantastic as does all her stuff. Check her posts. Id say it was no more than 3 months ago. I will look as well and if I find it, will post the link.

UPDATE: Well I found it. It looks really good, in fact, when I get our first doe this year, this is what Im doing.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=74896&page=2


----------



## patcap (Sep 10, 2009)

What I've found about venison is that if the meat is excessively red it will taste livery unless I soak it in a mixture of vinegar and water for about 15-20 minutes.  The mixture leeches the excess blood from the meat and it will have a much milder flavor.  The longer you soak it the less livery and gamey it will taste.  I like a mild gamey flavor, so I don't soak mine for too long.  If it's a large cut, I clean my sink very well and fill it up with water to cover the meat with about a 1/2 cup of plain white vinegar.  If the cut is smaller I just put it in a zip bag fill it with water and a few splashes of vinegar.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's a venison shoulder I did awhile back in my cinderblock pit. 
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=73279

It was pretty tasty!


----------

